# FR: comment se fait-il que + mode



## Charlie Parker

J'ai vu cette expression tantôt avec le subjonctif tantôt avec l'indicatif. Par exemple, une phrase tirée d'un roman : « Comment se fait-il qu'ils ont amené Daniel ici. » Mais on trouve également un exemple tel que : « Comment se fait-il qu'il soit absent ? » Quelle est la différence entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif. Merci d'avance.


----------



## cappuccino&chocolate

Bonsoir Charlie.

On utiliser le subjonctif lorsque nos propos sont subjectifs; on utilise l'indicatif lorsqu'on parle de la réalité.

Dans vos exemples, le premier est à l'indicatif parce qu'il s'agit de la réalité, une réalité inconstable puisqu'elle est passée. Le deuxième suppose que son absence n'est pas un fait.

C'est ce que je pense.

Peut-être quelqu'un a-t-il une meilleure explication?


----------



## geostan

Charlie Parker said:


> J'ai vu cette expression tantôt avec le subjonctif tantôt avec l'indicatif. Par exemple, une phrase tirée d'un roman : « Comment se fait-il qu'ils ont amené Daniel ici. » Mais on trouve également un exemple tel que : « Comment se fait-il qu'il soit absent ? » Quelle est la différence entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif. Merci d'avance.



Moi, j'utilise le subjonctif avec Comment se fait-il que...? tout comme pour Comment s'explique-t-il que...? Ainsi, j'aurais dit ..._ aient amen_é_ Daniel ici. _

Evidemment, je ne peux pas critiquer un auteur francophone, mais je n'imiterais pas son exemple ici.


----------



## itka

L'auteur du roman veut peut-être imiter quelqu'un qui parle mal le français... soit parce qu'il est étranger, soit parce qu'il manque d'instruction et s'exprime d'une façon incorrecte...

Moi non plus, je n'emploierais pas l'indicatif après "_comment se fait-il que._.." Ça me choque l'oreille !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci geostan et itka. L'auteure en question est Gabrielle Roy. Son roman _Bonheur d'occasion, _se situe à Montréal. Donc, les conversations entre les personnages sont souvent dans un argot qu'on appelle le joual. Cependant la narration est écrite dans un style élevé. Du moins je crois qu'on la considère comme l'une des écrivains les plus reconnus au Canada. Itka tu vas probablement devoir corriger mes phrases ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

A titre purement… indicatif … ce mode-ci me dérange aussi. Seul le subjonctif me semble naturel tandis que l'indicatif fait montre d'une langue relâchée selon moi. Mais cela peut se justifier si cette phrase se trouve dans un dialogue où la personne qui parle ne connais pas bien le (bon) français…


----------



## timpeac

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci geostan et itka. L'auteure en question est Gabrielle Roy. Son roman _Bonheur d'occasion, _se situe à Montréal. Donc, les conversations entre les personnages sont souvent dans un argot qu'on appelle le joual. Cependant la narration est écrite dans un style élevé.


Sorry for the change into English - but it's late and my brain doesn't feel like formulating this in French -

It is a stylistic choice that authors sometimes use when they comment on the action apparently as the omniscient narrator but using the speech pattern of one of the characters - it suggests that this is what the character is thinking. Something like -
_
John watched the bus sweep by without stopping.__ It was the third blooming time that had happened that week!_ 

Here it is clearly the narrator speaking because we have the past tense used, and no "John thought" or "John said" - but the use of the colloquial "blooming" and the indignation shows we are probably hearing what John was thinking.

So I imagine that this is what is happening here rather than a "break" in the author's style.


----------



## geostan

Charlie Parker said:


> Gabrielle Roy. On la considère comme l'une des écrivains les plus reconnus au Canada. Itka tu vas probablement devoir corriger mes phrases ici.



De plus, elle était maîtresse d'école. 

J'ai relevé sur Internet deux exemples de l'indicatif écrits par des Canadiens. Il se peut que ce soit un usage régional, mais n'empêche que moi (Canadien aussi) n'emploie que le subjonctif avec cette expression.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis désolé. Je me suis trompé. En relisant le passage, je vois que c'est bien une citation attribuée à l'une des personnages qui n'est pas très instruite.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Moi non plus, je n'emploierais pas l'indicatif après "_comment se fait-il que._.." Ça me choque l'oreille !


 Bonjour itka (et les autres)  

Moi ce qui me surprend de cette phrase, c'est le mélange du très correct « _comment se fait-il que _ » suivi de l'indicatif... qui me dérange aussi.

Cette phrase n'est pas du tout naturelle à mon oreille québécoise et n'a vraiment rien de « joual ».  En joual, ce serait quelque chose comme : _*Comment ça se fait qu' y'ont amené Daniel icitte?*_  Et là, c'est le subjonctif qui ne serait pas naturel... toujours à mon oreille québécoise.

Si je disais _Comment se fait-il que_, je le ferais aussi suivre du subjonctif, bien sûr.  Mais bon, je dis plutôt _Comment ça se fait que?_  Relâché ou familier? Oui. Typiquement Québécois?  Je ne crois pas.

Alors, s'il n'y a pas erreur de citation, j'en conclus que Gabrielle Roy maîtrisait mal le joual, ou que son personnage parle une variante que je ne connais pas.


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> j'en conclus que Gabrielle Roy maîtrisait mal le joual,



Ce n'est pas impossible. Elle est née au Manitoba où elle a passé ses années formatives.


----------



## ontariojones

Hi, 

I know that usage of the French subjective is used to express actions which are subjective (will/wanting, doubt, possibility, necessity, or judgment).  Comment se fait-il que means "How is it that" and is followed by the subjunctive.  What i'd like to know is how does "how is it that" lead to the use of the subjunctive?  I also don't know how accepter que can use the subjunctive?  The usage rules I quote came from about dot com French Language, by the way.


----------



## ontariojones

After looking at examples for a while, does the useage of the subjunctive here have to do with doubt regarding how the subject in question could perform a certain action? In other words, the doubt stems from if the subject did indeed perform the action or if it is possible for the subject to perform the action, and if so, how do you distingush between the two using the subjunctive?


----------



## francis0077

Personally I think it has to do with "doubt". If you aske the question, you are surprised and have a doubt about this.
Mais nous autres francophones ne savons plus du tout pourquoi on met vraiment le subj.
Bien qu'il a ou bien qu'il ait? That's the question!!!
L'un est plutôt plus ancien, l'autre plus récent et plus fréquent ds la lg orale. Mais les deux sont tolérés.


----------



## Maître Capello

francis0077 said:


> Personally I think it has to do with "doubt". If you ask the question, you are surprised and have a doubt about this.


 I agree.



> Mais nous autres francophones ne savons plus du tout pourquoi on met vraiment le subj.
> Bien qu'il a ou bien qu'il ait? That's the question!!!
> L'un est plutôt plus ancien, l'autre plus récent et plus fréquent ds la lg orale. Mais les deux sont tolérés.


 Err… No! Only _bien que_ + <subjunctive> is correct.


----------



## ontariojones

yeah.  i was also thinking that "how is it that" could also mean "can you explain"  which is a expression of will/wanting.


----------



## Ultrak0w

Je crois bien dans ce cas-ci que l'auteur n'aurait pas employé cette phrase en imitant quelqu'un qui ne parle pas bien français. Cette phrase, au moins à mon avis, est assez soutenue et donc un étranger, ou meme quelqu'un qui n'est pas bien instruit, qui n'est pas plus ou moins bilangue ne s'en serait jamais servi. J'suis pas francophone, mais j'ai bien étudié l'usage du subjonctif, donc je dirais que c'est plutot comme la construction 'il semble que' après laquelle on peut employer soit l'indicatif soit subjonctif selon le sens de la phrase. Meme si ça fait mal à l'oreille, il faut bien se rappeller qu'il y a des constructions qui demandent l'indicatif (telle que 'après que') mais dans le langage courant sont toujours suivies du subjonctif (alors que c'est une grosse faute selon la logique du subjonctif). Je peux meme pas compter combien de fois il a fallu expliquer aux français la raison pour laquelle 'après que' n'est jamais suivi par le subjonctif. Maintenant j'ai bien laissé tomber.


----------



## L'Inconnu

ontariojones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that usage of the French subjective is used to express actions which are subjective (will/wanting, doubt, possibility, necessity, or judgment).  Comment se fait-il que means "How is it that" and is followed by the subjunctive.  What i'd like to know is how does "how is it that" lead to the use of the subjunctive?  I also don't know how accepter que can use the subjunctive?  The usage rules I quote came from about dot com French Language, by the way.



There are two fundamental reasons for the subjunctive. One is doubt, uncertainty, possibility, etc. The other is emotion. It seems to me that in a case where we know for sure that such a thing happened, we are expressing surprise. Yes, I know its true, but how could it be so? It is subjective in that your own understanding of the facts are in doubt. Am I hallucinating? Have I gone mad?

Whether or not we should use the subjunctive after 'comment se fait-il?' is obviously a matter of debate among French speakers. All I can do is say what you probably already know, which is that grammar book says to use it.


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai trouvé un autre exemple dans un roman québécois, _Le monde, le lézard et moi, _de Gil Courtmanche. Il avait été journaliste durant de nombreuses années avant d'écrire son premier roman. Je trouve son style assez bon. Voici la phrase : « Maman me demanda l'air courroucé comment il se faisait que j'avais de mauvaises notes en expression orale alors que, selon elle, je m'exprimais mieux que la majorité des enfants. » Je me serais attendu à un subjonctif : «...comment il se faisait que j'eusse de mauvaises notes...» Ai-je tort ?


----------



## geostan

I typed in "comment il se faisait que j'avais" with quotation marks and got quite a few hits. They all, without exception, followed the verb *demander*. So perhaps the fact that we are dealing with an indirect question has something to do with the choice of the indicative.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Charlie, non tu n'as pas tort !

Mais petit détail, j'eusse est un imparfait du subjonctif, qui, comme tu ne l'ignores pas, est en nette perte de vitesse ; de ce fait, il est souvent remplacé par un imparfait de l'indicatif ou un subjonctif passé. Ce n'est pas propre à comment se fait-il mais à toutes les tournures utilisant le subjonctif.

Ex : Je ne pense pas qu'il soit malade -> je ne pensais pas qu'il fût malade (soigné/littéraire) , mais tu entendras plutôt je ne pensais pas qu'il était malade ou je ne pensais pas qu'il ait été malade (courant).


----------



## geostan

Je ne suis pas entièrement d’accord.    Il est vrai que l’imparfait du  subjonctif est de plus en plus en recul en français moderne, mais  lorsque la narration se fait avec le passé simple comme dans l’exemple  de Charlie, l’imparfait du subjonctif peut être employé. De plus, il  conviendrait de savoir quand le roman a été écrit.

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne pouvait pas être employé, loin de moi cette idée, je tentai seulement d'expliquer pourquoi on trouvait l'imparfait de l'indicatif là où celui du subjonctif eût été plus logique.


----------



## petit1

C'est Cappucino qui a raison grammaticalemnt mais,à notre oreille le subjonctif sonne mieux.
Quant à la deuxième sitation "que j'avais" est correct car ces notes je les ai eues , ce n'est pas une éventualité.

En ce qui concerne l'imparfait du subjonctif, il s'emploie toujours et montre que la personne qui sait l'utiliser a de la culture. Dans la citation, le subjonctif qu'il soit présent ou imparfait ne se justifie pas. Bravo encore Cappucino.


----------



## timpeac

[…] Using an example more clearly linked to Charlie's question in post 19 - would it be possible to say "...comment il se faisait que j'aie de mauvaises notes" - I was surprised that a present subjunctive wasn't an option given in Lacuzon's post 21.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, everyone.

I happened to read the first posts in this interesting thread. My knowledge of French is far from being perfect but I was a little surprised by the following:


cappuccino&chocolate said:


> On utiliser (utilise?) le subjonctif lorsque nos propos sont subjectifs; on utilise l'indicatif lorsqu'on parle de la réalité.
> Dans vos exemples, le premier est à l'indicatif parce qu'il s'agit de la  réalité, une réalité inconstable (incontestable?) puisqu'elle est passée. Le deuxième  suppose que son absence n'est pas un fait.


GS


----------



## Maître Capello

timpeac said:


> would it be possible to say "...comment il se faisait que j'aie de mauvaises notes" - I was surprised that a present subjunctive wasn't an option given in Lacuzon's post 21.


Oh, but the present subjunctive is definitely an option, and the most natural tense & mode to boot!  (Hi Tim! )

_Elle me demanda comment il se faisait que j'*aie* de mauvaises notes_… 



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> I was a little surprised by the following


While I more or less agree with the first sentence you quoted, it is a bit too generic a statement and hence too simplistic. As for the second sentence, I don't agree with it since, to me, the subjunctive is the only natural mode after _comment se fait-il que_.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Oh, but the present subjunctive is definitely an option, and the most natural tense & mode to boot!
> 
> _Elle me demanda comment il se faisait que j'*aie* de mauvaises notes_…


 Je suis tout à fait d'accord. J'ajoute seulement ceci, que j'ai retrouvé sur *cet autre fil* au sujet de l'imparfait du subjonctif : 





> Il arrive souvent, lorsque la règle l'exige, qu'un verbe soit mis à l'imparfait du subjonctif ; beaucoup de personnes emploient le présent du même mode pour ne pas se donner d'affectation qui prêterait au ridicule...


 Source : *Le bar du subjonctif (p. 36) **Version PDF*

Perso, je n'aime pas du tout le son de « que j'eusse ». Je trouve ça pompeux et à la limite du ridicule. 

En réponse à geostan (post #22) : Le roman de Gil Courtemanche, dont Charlie a mentionné le titre, a été publié en 2009. 
Si ce n'est pas « moderne », ça, je vois pas.


----------



## Icetrance

J'entends dire "comment ça se fait que + indicatif", malgré le fait que ceci ne soit pas correct. C'est devenu plus courant, je pense. Il en va de même avec "comment c'est arrivé que + indicatif."

Somebody asked earlier in this thread: Why is the subjunctive used? 

Well, partly it's "c'est juste comme ça", but also because the dependent clause is considered as being "isolated as simply an idea where time is not of great importance". I'd compare it to this: _Que je n'aie pas d'argent ne me dérange plus_" (My not having money no longer bothers me). The same goes for "Que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir, comment se fait-il donc?", which converts into "Comment se fait-il que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir"? Maybe it's that clear, but that's how I understand it. 

There's also an "emotional factor" involved (facteur affectif) to show disbelief. That can help trigger the subjunctive logically, too, I suppose, in this particular case.


----------



## petit1

Je n'aurais jamais l'idée de dire: "Que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir, comment se fait-il donc?"
 Mais  je dirais: "Comment se fait-il que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir?"


----------



## Icetrance

petit1 said:


> Je n'aurais jamais l'idée de dire: "Que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir, comment se fait-il donc?"
> Mais  je dirais: "Comment se fait-il que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir?"



Je l'ai dit tout simplement pour illustrer une idée, et non pas parce que j'ai une préférence pour cette formulation. "Converts into", ce sont les mots clé qui laissent penser que ce n'est pas la formulation la plus dite.

Bonne Soirée!


----------



## Nicomon

petit1 said:


> Je n'aurais jamais l'idée de dire: "Que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir, comment se fait-il donc?"
> Mais je dirais: "Comment se fait-il que mon cousin ne vienne plus me voir?"


 On peut aussi simplifier en disant : _Je me demande bien pourquoi mon cousin ne vient plus me voir.

_Sinon, je dis en effet comme je l'ai écrit plus haut (post 10) dans ce vieux fil : _Comment ça se fait que + indicatif. 
_Oui, c'est familier/relâché. Je l'écrirais sans doute autrement,  mais mon langage oral n'est pas toujours soutenu.


----------



## Icetrance

Nicomon said:


> On peut aussi simplifier en disant : _Je me demande bien pourquoi mon cousin ne vient plus me voir.
> 
> _Sinon, je dis en effet comme je l'ai écrit plus haut (post 10) dans ce vieux fil : _Comment ça se fait que + indicatif.
> _Oui, c'est familier/relâché. Je l'écrirais sans doute autrement,  mais mon langage oral n'est pas toujours soutenu.



Oui, tu as raison (Bonne année 2014 à toi, par ailleurs, Nicomon).

Il semble qu'on entende l'indicatif de plus en plus après "Comment ça se fait que..." dans le langage familier.

Je ne sais pas si c'est juste dans ma tête ou non, mais dans le sud-ouest de la France, on a hâte d'employer du subjonctif quand la possibilité est au rendez-vous.


----------

